# Solved: My website designed for deaf club



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/index.html

Please view this website and please tell me suggestion what to improve.

Im looking for interactive paintings to be put in games sections where visitors can paint in blank page or can paint with drawings provided. Any suggestion for that?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The "chart" on the page confuses me.

For example, both "Over 18" and "Children Only" are listed for "17th July" (how can it be both?)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Well done, Should added the venue of place.

You got a star


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/index.html
> 
> Please view this website and please tell me suggestion what to improve.
> 
> Im looking for interactive paintings to be put in games sections where visitors can paint in blank page or can paint with drawings provided. Any suggestion for that?


Hi Robbie

I find the initial page confusing, the same date appears in both columns, several on the left say "children only" then to the right it states "closed" if they mean something different then you need seperate headers to explain


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Namenotfound found that error and i will fix it tomorrow. Im transferring domain from 123-reg to Fast Hosts as many of our visitors and customers complained us that email keep bouncing back and only to fix is deleting forwarding address then created and it stopped working for 1 week. Brought a mailbox from 123-reg and tried to send test mail from yahoo.... and NOT RECEIVED!  I will ask them for refund and 123-reg are in bin


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Remember ....... this is all constructive advice. 

The Times font is hard to read on the chart. Consider Tahoma or Arial instead.

Why does this page exist? http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/Games.html
Link to the content directly.

Why so much space between lines? http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/About%20Us.html

Again with Times. http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/Contact Us.html
Your font work needs to be uniform on the whole site, from colors, to sizes, to link colors (and hover/visited links), to bold/underline, etc.

Don't use spaces in URLs.
http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Tria.../Autumn Winter 2009/Free Version/Default.html
It turns into %20's

Intro what this page is about. http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/Newsflash.html
It has nothing to do with news, change the URL name.

Not all links in nav menu behave the same.

Why the huge space at the top of the page?

Putting email links on the site? http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/Contact Us.html
It may as well say "Dear Spammers, we love spam. Please send us your many ads on Viagra, sausage sizes, and get rich programs."

Emails links on http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/Newsflash.html too.
Consider using an image of an email address, if needed. Label the image something obscure, like "myimg.gif" and not "emailaddress.jpg" (spammers know this trick, and can OCR obvious email images)

The site size works for you.

The layout isn't bad.

The photo does nothing for you. Buildings are cold. Use people (warm).

The color scheme is not inviting, and it's anti-woman. A young male clearly designed this. Re-work colors for a broader audience, of all age groups.

Again with uneven space between lines. http://ydaserver.zymichost.com/Trial/HCC.html

Your site is slow. Using mega-host shared hosts could be an issue. What's the budget? I don't know that I'd suggest fasthosts either. Nor 1&1. They're not necessarily fast or reliable either. Find reliable hosts at http://www.webhostingtalk.com/

Generally I only give out such advice when being paid, but it's a slow morning, and this is an easy site to quickly dole out some tips. Good luck with it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow!

Thanks, Someone from deaf club recommend me to change to kid's drawing as they think it will look better, What would you think of that?

And also with games page, I would consider of adding Over's 18 site which can be found (www.ydaover18.info) (No porn or stuffs in it, Just a little unsuitable for kids that's all)


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Drawings could work, sure. It really depends on how it's done, and what the drawings are. It could liven the place up, or it could make it seem too kiddie, or even creepy. Who's the audience? Kids?

I don't see anything special about the over 18 site, in terms of the games. I wouldn't link to it for the games. It's just run of the mill Flash games. I have curvepong on one of my forums, too. If you want to attract children to your site, linking to "over 18" content would be ill advised.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Well Audience are lots of depends, Kids to access the YDA games ( i think) Parents of children to view updated events and informations and newsflash if they sign up for online newsflash ( that why i introducted Interactive to attract people to sign up for email mailing and giving up paper one as we printing 400 copies three time a year) and also new visitors who might consider taking children to club to view the maps of locations and events. 

I might try to change photo for "taster" to see if it work well with other layouts.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I noticed that text in TNR and it looks bit messy and i changed to Tahoma and fell in love with it.

EDIT:

I tried to update index and everything is perfect and clicking Preview and it just show heading but wont show address and table. When click back to Design, everything was there. Why was that?
-
Tried to read HTML code and found this <![if pub11]> stopped tables and all my work showing this. What that code does?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I write code manually these days, using a CMS. That's probably software generated crap code. What software?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

In addition to the comments posted above, the site just isn't laying out well for me at all.

First, you shouldn't use spaces to align the text. This might work for one browser on one platform but it will fail miserably on another browser on another platform.

Also, use smaller images. The home page image currently displayed is 53kb when it doesn't need to be that large. Also, use images sized for the space they will appear in. The home page image has a "natural" dimension of 574px x 313px yet it's displayed with dimensions of 480px x 203px (which aren't natural dimensions of that image either).

Attached is a screenshot of what I'm seeing, with an alignment issue pointed out, along with new versions of the home page image.

I think the body of text on the right side of the page needs to be spaced a bit from the navigation menu area on the left.

Peace...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Lordsmurf.

I tried to change image as thinking of different image per page and replaced image but it wont show up and tried again and decide to give up and back to normal but it still isnt loading. I think i have errors on HTML code as i have found <PUB!11> which wont show some informations .



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" xmlnsnull)0="http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40">
> 
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
> ...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It appears the "Fastcar.JPG" file either doesn't exist on the server or isn't named "Fastcar.JPG" exactly (meaning the file on the server might be of mixed case).

Peace...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I found the solution, I forgot to add the file to make it work lol

The website is now go on live as www.yda.org.uk, So have a wander and tell me what you think.

Thank you so much for help


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

It needs a LOT of work to be a pro quality site, to be completely honest. But if the budget is $0, then I guess that's what they'll get for it. It's not unusable, which is always good. Not terrible for a first attempt. A pro designer could redo it, based on what you started with. And that's always a good place to be, too.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

What part of website you're werent happy with it?

Remember All i want to design a basic new website that most of YDA staff and others happy with it.

They will offer me any budget if it required so were you talking about hosting were going slow? I used Zympic Hosting as they're ad-free hosting space. If you were recommend to move to better hosting site then i'll talk to one of staff members to see if they think it required to give a boost.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Lordsmurf. 

Can you show me some of your website aswell I would like to look


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I try to disassociate my hobby activities from my professional ones. The name lordsmurf obviously being tied to hobby. You'll need to contact me privately for some of that info. Send me a Private Message.

Thanks.


----------

